# Do you use a net?



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Been interested in asking this for awhile :

After looking at peoples pictures and reading about what people use on there day to day trips I have noticed not everyone uses a net, just would like to see why people that do and dont use a net ( Not going to go off on a tangent regarding handling ) and the reasons why...

Is it due to space or a place to hold the net? ( YES / NO )

Is it because you dont fish for species that require the use of a net? ( NO )

Is it because you have lost fish before next to the yak? ( YES )

I trust my knots and leader but always take a net, it takes up too much space though and since bought I only troll one line out in the right rear holder as I house the handle of the net in the left ( Used to troll up to 3 lines before ) so am considering in leaving it behind on the next few trips, but would hate it to cost me that fish of a lifetime!

Please feel free to add comments on the above subject, sorry if I missed out any poll questions that would have been usefull / applicable...

EDIT : Oops, forgot 'Sometimes do / sometimes dont'

EDIT : Oops, forgot 'No....but I really must start'


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

i use an environet,both in the tinnie and yak as it helps with the protecting the fish and my legs in the yak.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yep and the times i've forgotton it i have ALWAYS dropped a fish right next to the yak!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have cable tied vertically some lengths of pvc pipe to the sides of my crate. So I can troll with two rods in the rod holders and store two other rods and a net, or one other rod, a riding light and a net. Don't go out without my net


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I need one cause I'm a clutz :wink:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes,

Starting from last saturday, my neighbour gave me one that he had never used after hearing about my lost fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

I use a net sometimes but it depends what I'm fishing for, so I cant really select any of the poll options :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i always take a net now, 
lost a few good fish yakside so dont wana be in that situation again


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

As I usually catch and release I try NOT to use a net anymore - some article I read a while back suggested that the fish recover better without the use of a net, especiallt the knotted types.

Try and use BillyBobs approach now and tire the fish out before a quick pic using lip grippers and away they go.

Am thinking of getting a small gaff to land bigger fish if I want a feed.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

A net (Environet) and lip grippers are the go for me... learnt the hard way in the yak.... caught a huge flattie down the Shoalhaven when I first started out fishing from a yak and didn't have a net :shock:... very scary having a big lizard going psycho between the legs... I did eventually loose it  It managed to flap itself out of the yak. In a boat it doesn't matter too much as there is a bit more space, but then again I always had a net, couldn't afford to loose the once in a lifetime fish 

In a yak though I've found a net sometimes is difficult to stow, especially when windy as they seem to act as a sail which doesn't help if the wind is blowing the wrong way.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

The Sport isn't that big and at nearly 90 kilos I try and minimise the load. Since I release most fish anyway it doesn't seem a big problem. (Unless it's a Flattie which sawed through the leader at the side of the yak and left with a SX40 in his gob :x )


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yes, i always have a net on board, rarely get to use it tho


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Only use a fish gripper to control the larger fish - may have to invest in a net when I start to get among the squid (have been inked too often).

Dave


----------



## mullet gut (Apr 25, 2006)

I hope to have a yak in a few months and have imagined not using a net. I lived and fished in Tassie for 16 years and the flyfishing purists there just play the fish until it is completely exhausted and lying on its side then pick it up gently. Unless I am in a comp I like to fish that way. I was bream fishing recently with light gear and hooked a GT that took me about 15 minutes to land and we chased this thing with the electric for about 100 meters in circles. The fish was very subdued when we got it to the side of the boat - we did use the net but it was not necessary. I love that sort of fishing. At this stage I don't plan to use a net.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't use a net, but probably should.



Do people using nets find storing them in rod holders on the yak provides a parachute effect, and increased drag when on the move, or increased drift when drifting?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Eberbachl said:


> storing them in rod holders on the yak provides a parachute effect, and increased drag when on the move, or increased drift when drifting?


Luke I find in the holders there is wind effect and mostly just lay it flat on the deck, unless I am returning with a tail wind and then use it to my advantage.
When laying it down its worthwhile stuffing the net handle with pool noodle scraps in case it falls into the water, it then floats instead of sinking although I haven't had it drop in as yet


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Ahh Pool Noodle....is there anything it can't do?

:lol:

Thanks Dodge


----------

